# [SOLVED] Compiz - bląd podczas uruchamiania

## zlomek

Witam, 

```

#compiz-manager LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 INTEL_BATCH=1 compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:02.0 0300: 8086:27a2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: present. 

Comparing resolution (1024x768) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Passed.

Checking for nVidia: not present. 

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

Starting emerald

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1'

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'INTEL_BATCH=1'

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'compiz'

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1'

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'INTEL_BATCH=1'

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'compiz'

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXDestroyPixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

```

Każda podpowiedź mile widziana. 

Pozdrawiam zlomekLast edited by zlomek on Mon Dec 14, 2009 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c0oba

Polecam program x11-wm/compiz-fusion do odpalania compiza. Ostatnio nawet jest tylko niestabilny.

Przy problemach z compizem dobrze by było gdybyś powiedział przynajmniej jaką masz kartę graficzną.

----------

## soban_

 *zlomek wrote:*   

> Witam, 
> 
> ```
> 
> #compiz-manager LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 INTEL_BATCH=1 compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp
> ...

 

Fusion-icon polecam, daj troche wiecej informacji np emerge --info http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Compiz-Fusion wg tego robiles?

----------

## Garrappachc

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

Co wywala?

----------

## zlomek

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Polecam program x11-wm/compiz-fusion do odpalania compiza. Ostatnio nawet jest tylko niestabilny.
> 
> Przy problemach z compizem dobrze by było gdybyś powiedział przynajmniej jaką masz kartę graficzną.

 

karta to zintegrowany Intel w laptopie thinkpad T60

```
laptop ~ # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T60/R60 series

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T60/R60 series

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at ee100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at ee200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Lenovo ThinkPad T60/R60 series

   Flags: fast devsel

   Memory at ee180000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Co wywala?
> 
> 

 

```

laptop ~ # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fusion-icon polecam, daj troche wiecej informacji np emerge --info 

 

```
laptop ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2400_@_1.83GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 13 Dec 2009 17:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/kompilacje"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus deprecated dri dvd emerald extras fbcondecor flac fortran gdbm glitz gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg mad mikmod modules mp3 mplayer mudflap ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd pulseaudio python qt3support readline reflection session slang spl ssl svg sysfs tcpd threads truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xcb xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Soban, robiłem z tego linku co podałes, ale bez instlaowania pakietu compiz-fusion.

Pozdrawiam zlomek

----------

## soban_

Sorki zlomek

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ eix -I fusion-icon

[I] x11-apps/fusion-icon

     Available versions:  (~)0.1-r1 {gtk qt4}

     Installed versions:  0.1-r1(14:57:45 07.12.2009)(gtk qt4)

     Homepage:            http://compiz-fusion.org

     Description:         Compiz Fusion Tray Icon and Manager

```

Bylem na windowsie i nie sprawdzilem nazwy. Jak nie bedziesz mial belek u gory (w oknach) to mozesz je wlaczyc w opcjach (wlasnie fusion-icon [dekoracje okien]).

----------

## zlomek

Najbardziej zalezy mi na usunięciu poniższego błędu:

```
michal@laptop ~ $ LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 INTEL_BATCH=1 compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp

WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!

```

Bedę też googlował :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Pokombinuj najpierw z ustawieniami fusion-icon i powiedz jaki jest efekt.  :Smile: 

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

    Option         "Damage" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Posiadasz w xorgu?

----------

## zlomek

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Pokombinuj najpierw z ustawieniami fusion-icon i powiedz jaki jest efekt. 
> 
> ```
> Section "Extensions"
> 
> ...

 

Zainstalowanie fusion-icon pomogło. 

Start: fusion-icon Programy->Narzedzia systemowe.

Naciskamy prawym myszy na załadowanej ikonce na belce gnoma, usawiamy Select Window Decorator na Emerald, przeładowujemy. 

W menadzerze ustawień Kompatubilność z Gnomem. Inne opcje typu kostka, przesuwanie okien inne rzeczy które chcemy;]. 

Compiz działa, wcześniej napisałem ze znikały mi przycyski z np: x do zamykania z belek programów, ale w rzeczywistości nic takiego sie nie działo one ukrywały się pod panelem gnoma i nie bylo ich widać  :Embarassed: 

Nic nie dodawałem do xorga jak tylko przeczytam poźniej co dokladnie te opcje robią to dołącze, być moze one poprawią stabilność tego programu. 

Może komuś z kartą intela sie przyda do odpalenia compiza z linku, z którego korzystałem

Chciałbym podziękować wszystkim, w szczególności Sobanowi za pomoc.

----------

